

Need help understanding Adwords Traffic Estimator data - j1477

I have entered the maximum value for CPC as $100, the maximum that is allowed by adwords. For some of my keywords, estimated daily clicks is zero. but however, local monthly searches, estimated avg. CPC, and estimated daily costs are not zero. Some of the keywords with estimated daily clicks of zero has quite high values for the other parameters. Could you please explain what this data implies? Should I remove this words from my campaign? Also, I don't know how much max daily budget to set. I want to set it at $20, but that results in very few estimated daily clicks. Thank you in advance.
======
jwegan
I think it means that Google isn't going to be showing your ads for that
keyword. It is likely due to your ad being given a poor quality score for that
keyword. There should be something that shows your quality score for each
keyword and my guess is for those keywords for which you have an estimated
traffic of zero, your score is quite low.

~~~
j1477
But I haven't activated my campaign yet. Can google assign a quality score
when you are just creating your campaign?

~~~
jwegan
I think they might.

